# window blinds



## wiggleworm (Jun 30, 2009)

I am having a problem with my roller blinds, the bathroom one dosnt.Can I repair it ,or is it a dealer job ?


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

you can do it.....get access to the ends of the blind (at where it rolls into) and there should be (depends on your make) what looks like a screwdriver screw head (NOT the pos drive the -_....just turn it to tighten the spring back up and presto.


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Or if the spring is broken you can usually buy replacements. I bought mine off ebay a while ago.


----------



## Molenoux (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi,

Does adjusting the spring tension have any effect on rattles?

Cheers

Molenoux


----------

